

Ask HN: Books on Agile development for non-developers? - thisduck

What book(s) would you folk recommend on agile development for non-developers?<p>thanks.
======
systemtrigger
It's not clear if you are asking for a management book or a programming book.
Assuming you want to hack, my question to you is What do you want to
accomplish? That would drive which sort of development book we're talking
about. Then I would ask How much do you know about programming? Nothing at
all? If you don't understand concepts like 'object-oriented' then I bet we're
getting ahead of ourselves if we start talking about agile.

I think you need to pick a language. Not knowing much about your situation or
your goals, I suppose I'll just recommend one: Agile Web Development with
Rails - 3rd Edition, just came out.

